# POTM April 2004 - part 1



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

I love my Elongatus in pic #1 , but pic #3 is really nice too, nice pic man


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

#8 is a awesome pic


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Went with 7 nic pics all around though


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I like #8. Perfect quality and an awesome looking spilo.


----------



## swttalker33 (Jun 7, 2003)

i went with #3, but isn't it an edited pic if i remember correctly?

Kong


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

#8 is a great quality pic.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

> i went with #3, but isn't it an edited pic if i remember correctly?
> 
> Kong


nope i didnt enter the edited one, thats the undedited one

this is the edited one


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

#3 is good but #8 is great quality. Went with 8.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

DuffmanRC is a video camera cheater!!!















Don't take it personal.


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

#8


----------



## ooopsmyrhombeusatemywife (Mar 29, 2004)

edited or not, 3 is a class picture....


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

#8 got my vote.......


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

#3 is tight as hell, gotta love that little guys chompers


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

#8 should get the prize!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Got my vote in!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Voted


----------



## kitty73 (May 3, 2004)

man that one at number 8 looks mighty fine to me,







that rocks man! shame i can't get to take it home.


----------

